# Battlecry



## mysteryscribe (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Alex_B (Nov 26, 2006)

extreme colours, but nice retro 

lol.. from the thread'S title I expected some shot from a reenactment scene


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 26, 2006)

I try to keep you guessing....


----------

